# Headers vs Stock manifolds



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the common 6.0 chevy problem broken exhaust manifold bolts . Sometime soon im thinking about getting it fixed .I have also thoughts about putting on headers at the same time or should i just stick with the stock manifolds. And what style and brand should i go with. thanks in advanced Jarrett


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Are you planning on any mods to the motor? If not, stick to the factory manifolds. They produce the right amount of back pressure and flow, coupled with the factory exhaust, that the motor was designed for. If you're planning to or have done mods to the motor, where the motor would need to breath better, then go for the headders. IMHO


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have done a wheatly custom tune already i have a cold air intake and i put a flo pro muffler on . I would like to get some more hp and tourqe out of it.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

When you change to headers, you'll need your tune rewrote, for it to be most efficient.


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

will headers make the truck louder what brand should i look for.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Headers are a pita. Always seem to be chasing leaks. Personally i'd run stock manifolds. With only a cold air intake and tune, you really wouldnt need them. But do what you want! lol If you do go with the stock manifolds, you can drill out the bolt holes on the manifold to help prevent breaking the bolts off in the future!


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have JBA cat4ward headers on my 2005 HD I put them on 5 years ago and they are still perfect! Best headers I've ever had. They are stainless and was an easy swap. They make my whole magnaflow exhaust sound great. I would do it. As far as chasing leaks, it all depends on the work of the installer. They are $432.95 at Summit Racing. Stock manifolds suck, especially on the 6.0L. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree that alot depends on the quality of the installation and the quality of the headers you buy. I personally have never had them on anything, but it just seems like every set i've been around seem to have problems.. Nice to hear SOMEONE has luck with them!! haha


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

If you are going to buy headers, buy good headers.

I had a cheap set on an old suburban, to add towing power. They sounded great but were a pain in the nuts to change spark plugs, and my plug wires always managed to get burned on them.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have edelbrock ceramic coated ones on my 6.0. They are great and never had a leak since I put them in 3 years ago


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1474721 said:


> I have edelbrock ceramic coated ones on my 6.0. They are great and never had a leak since I put them in 3 years ago


What did they cost?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have some cheapies off summit on my truck and they work good. buddie has the same set of his 01 and good luck to.


----------

